# Installer Shapeshifter



## peg (23 Janvier 2004)

Salut,

Avant toute chose ,félicitation pour le forum ,l'esprit est vraiment sympa ,pour un petit nouveau sur mac comme moi ,c'est un vrai plus.

Comme tout le monde ,j'essaye de personnaliser mon mac our les changements d'icones ,ça y est j'ai réussi ,en revanche pour les thèmes ,il y a bien Shapeshifter...Mais en japonais ,et le japonais pour moi c'est du Chinois..ou inversement .

J'ai bien téléchargé la version 1.1 ,rempli comme je pouvais les informations demandés ,et d'aprés le guide ,il faut partir dans le menu préférence système ou il y a bien shapeshifter.On rentre sur Shapeshifter,on va dans thèmes ,on en selectionne 1 ,et puis ......rien du tout ,rien ne se passe sinon quelques signes cabalistiques hors de ma portée.

Existe-t-il moyen de downloader ce soft en anglais ,sinon peut on m'aider dans le process d'installation.

Merci


----------



## melaure (23 Janvier 2004)

Ha ShapeShifter, cet excellent émulateur Mac sur Amiga 68k/PPC ...

Comment c'est pas ça ? On aurait volé le nom du soft ?


----------



## mtra (23 Janvier 2004)

tu as du te tromper shapeshifter est en anglais...

http://www.unsanity.com/haxies/shapeshifter/


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (23 Janvier 2004)

je l'ai ! BUG !! le finder est en anglais ! comment ça se fait ? je dvrais peut-être rédémarrer, car il me semble que au tout début, c'était en français !


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (23 Janvier 2004)

seul le finder fait ce bug...c'est normal ?
et sinon, j'ai copié un thème de l'image disque au disque dur. après la période d'essai, est-ce que il restera ? et pourrai-je l'utiliser ?


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (23 Janvier 2004)

où est passé l'image disque ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 elle a disparu !!


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Janvier 2004)

L'image disque disparaît au démarrage, il te reste le fichier ShapeShifter.dmg, si tu double clique dessus ça te raffiche l'image disque


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (24 Janvier 2004)

oui, j'avais pas  vu ! merci !!


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (24 Janvier 2004)

mais pk le finder est en anglais ? alors que les autres applis sont heureusement en français ?


----------



## peg (24 Janvier 2004)

Au risque de fatiguer la communauté ,je confirme que mon téléchargement se fait correctement ,mais lorsque j'installe le soft ( application dmg) le laïus se fait en japonais ,ce qui ne facilite pas l'intégration :Ce n'est qu'en cliquant un peu partout que je suis arrivé à un semblant de résultat : Pourtant j'ai toujours chargé en français ou en anglais...Mais là .Une ame sensible saurait m'aider ,

Merci


----------



## mtra (24 Janvier 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> mais pk le finder est en anglais ? alors que les autres applis sont heureusement en français ?


un tour dans la FAQ..


----------



## mtra (24 Janvier 2004)

peg a dit:
			
		

> Au risque de fatiguer la communauté ,je confirme que mon téléchargement se fait correctement ,mais lorsque j'installe le soft ( application dmg) le laïus se fait en japonais ,ce qui ne facilite pas l'intégration :Ce n'est qu'en cliquant un peu partout que je suis arrivé à un semblant de résultat : Pourtant j'ai toujours chargé en français ou en anglais...Mais là .Une ame sensible saurait m'aider ,
> 
> Merci



je n'ais pas installer cette version de shapshifter, peut etre il y a t'il vraiment un probleme dessus.

 tu peux fatiguer un individu mais pas la communauté! c'est l'avantage de la communauté.


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (24 Janvier 2004)

je ne vois rien qui m'explique pourquoi le Finder est en Anglais quand je ne suis pas sur "aqua" !


----------



## mtra (24 Janvier 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> je ne vois rien qui m'explique pourquoi le Finder est en Anglais quand je ne suis pas sur "aqua" !



pardon??


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (25 Janvier 2004)

je ne comprends pas ton "pardon ??"...
est-il possible de tricher en retardant l'horloge ?


----------



## mtra (25 Janvier 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> je ne comprends pas ton "pardon ??"...
> est-il possible de tricher en retardant l'horloge ?



j'ai pas compris ce que tu demandais. pour ce qui est de tricher ce n'est pas du tout le genre du forum.


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (26 Janvier 2004)

tricher : c'était pour rire !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je voulais savoir pourquoi lorsque je ne suis pas sur Aqua, le Finder est en Anglais(File, Edit, View, Go, mais curieusemnt Fenêtre, Help, Forward, Back...). Je ne comprends pas ! alors que heureusement, toutes les autres applis sont en français !


----------



## noz (26 Janvier 2004)

c'est bizarre... j'ai installé ss il y a deux semaines, et je n'ai eu aucun problème de ce genre. J'utilise le thème snow depuis quinze jours et j'en suis ravi !


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (27 Janvier 2004)

moi, c'est mac os xp !


----------



## nantucket (28 Janvier 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> tricher : c'était pour rire !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu vas dans le menu "langue" du panneau de préférences "international" et tu mets les langues dans l'ordre de celle que tu comprends. Genre le français tout en haut, l'anglais ensuite, etc... vu que t'y es, tu peux virer le japonais, le chinois et toutes les langues en cyrillique...

Tu relances une session et tu m'en dis des nouvelles...


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (28 Janvier 2004)

c'est déjà français devant anglais ! et quand je change de session, marche pas ! quand je mets aqua, le finder est en Français !


----------

